# Tourist extension



## Basheer (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello

I left the country and came back. My one month visa I got at the airport is up, so I went to Tahrir to renew it. They saw the address I had written which is Nasr City--- they said go to the passport office in Nasr City. 

So I went there and they said we don't do tourist visas here, go to Tahrir.

I don't know what the issue is. A family member just got their visa extended for 3 months at Tahrir 3 months ago. 

Anyone hear anything about this? Any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

There is a huge problems with visas just now as the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. 
Many people are being refused or are told to leave the country for one day and come back in again and then re apply. I have a friend who has lived here for 40 years, married etc and her visa application has gone to the ministry for investigation and will take a minimum of two months, in the mean time she cannot drive as her driving licence needs renewed and she does not have a valid visa Work permits seem to also be in short supply.
I honestly do not know what to suggest. I would have told you to go to Hurghada to do it but it seems they are being refused there as well.


----------



## Basheer (Oct 2, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a huge problems with visas just now as the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.
> Many people are being refused or are told to leave the country for one day and come back in again and then re apply. I have a friend who has lived here for 40 years, married etc and her visa application has gone to the ministry for investigation and will take a minimum of two months, in the mean time she cannot drive as her driving licence needs renewed and she does not have a valid visa Work permits seem to also be in short supply.
> I honestly do not know what to suggest. I would have told you to go to Hurghada to do it but it seems they are being refused there as well.


Thanks for the info. 

I have no clue what is going on. Although my mother did get her tourist extension just about two months ago without any problems.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw this posted somewhere else, as far as I know it is still current (also, Hurghada is still the most convenient place to get a visa renewed):

NEW LAW ABOUT RESIDENT VISA IN EGYPT - AUGUST 2015 - NEW RIGHT OF VISA IN EGYPT AUGUST 2015 
Due to changes in regulations of rules of resident visas, please read the following article. A visa can be obtained if one plank: 


 We are in the relationship of marriage in Egyptian - Officials marriage. 
 We have a work permit from the Egyptian employer. 
 We are possessors of real estate in Egypt 
 our child goes to school Egypt and thus parents foreigners can obtain a visa one plank / case 
study / 
 mothers of children born in Egypt and with the Egyptian birth certificate of the father / 
married or divorced / procedure step by step: 
The new rules as follows: 
1- Everyone will have one month from the airport. 
2. After a month or at the time we go to GAUZET, nations such as Russia, Ukraine, China, Poland or so-called "East" will receive a visa for three months after approval of the person's profile in the department of national security and undergo a hearing with the employee Gauzet for other nationalities ie, British, German and Italian or American so-called "West" visa 
3 monthly will be renewed automatically.
3- The 3 months for all nationalities will be including the 1st one month from airport. 
4- After the 3 months , the Russian , Ukrainian , and similar will have other 3 months after national security approval and meeting. British , German and similar will have other 3 months without national security approval. 
5- If any nationality travel within the resident visa , the visa will cancelled and will start from the beginning. Before departure you should go to Gauzet in order to obtain "reentry stamp" or stamp to authorize the continuation of our resident visa on arrival. NOTE if you currently have such a visa for 2 - 3 years / for example due to marriage or any different reason / you must go to Gauzet to gain after reentry stamp and you need to back to Egypt before 6 months. 
6- After the 1st 6 months passed for all nationalities, each nationalities after that should submit a contract as follows: 
 

 A) Rent contract stamped from notary public. 
 B) Preliminary contract with signature validity. 
 C) Registration contract for price USD 50000 minimum or equal currency according to the 
currency price , electricity invoice and negative certificate from notary public.
7- The resident visa for A and B will be maximum 6 months.
8- The resident visa for C will be maximum 1 year.
WARNING. Residential Suite visas are not granted automatically. Gauzet has the right to refuse to 
 


grant a visa residential in every case. CHANGES TO PREVIOUS ACT: 
the ability to obtain a residential visa on the basis of a contract to rent or buy in both versions - registration in the court in Hurghada / SOV - signature of validation / or Green Contract 
cancel the 5-year period for which it could obtain a visa one plank before changing the rules. Currently - maximum of 6 monthes or 1 year. 
The changes are due to the protection of the borders of Egypt, and for tighter control to prevent residents of the dangers with which we deal on a daily basis or such terrorist attacks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Saw this posted somewhere else, as far as I know it is still current (also, Hurghada is still the most convenient place to get a visa renewed):
> 
> NEW LAW ABOUT RESIDENT VISA IN EGYPT - AUGUST 2015 - NEW RIGHT OF VISA IN EGYPT AUGUST 2015
> Due to changes in regulations of rules of resident visas, please read the following article. A visa can be obtained if one plank:
> ...



The regulations have been changed twice in the last 6 months.. and Hurghada is not handing out visas any easier than Cairo


----------

